# How to output channels at Native resolution ?



## markabuckley (Dec 23, 2004)

I've a feeling the video processor in my mid-range AVR (Denon 4311) is probably better for scaling and de-interlacing than the one internal to the TIVO

how do you get the TIVO box to output channels at native (non-scaled) resolution please ?

I've tried enabling all of 576i/p, 720p, 1080i etc - but thats not working - for instance News BBC (SD channel) is then output at 720p (??)

I then tried disabling 720p but then News BBC was output at 1080i

any ideas please?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It doesn't actually do any switching - seems to stick on the highest quality from the list you select.


----------



## markabuckley (Dec 23, 2004)

ok thanks -thats a pity -andsortof defeats the point of the supported res's

I think the us versions have a "native" mode ?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Unless they've changed it recently the help still implies that if you enable all resolutions it'll switch, but that's never worked.

On playback you can switch resolutions with a button (up key??) but it doesn't work live.


----------

